# upphöjda tecken i openoffice

## julmust

ok, detta är kanske inte gentoo-specifikt problem, men hoppas det går bra ändå..

jag undrar helt enkelt hur man ska bära sig åt för att få upphöjda tecken i openoffice. har kollat precis överallt, men inte lyckats hitta nåt..

hjälp.

----------

## zeb

 *julmust wrote:*   

> ok, detta är kanske inte gentoo-specifikt problem, men hoppas det går bra ändå..
> 
> jag undrar helt enkelt hur man ska bära sig åt för att få upphöjda tecken i openoffice. har kollat precis överallt, men inte lyckats hitta nåt..

 

Menar du det som man får med Format->Character->Superscript ?

----------

## julmust

jo, precis den!

det där var ju lurigt..

du vet inte om man kan få till en key-binding till det?

----------

## julmust

eller nevermind, jag kom på hur man skulle göra. 

bugar och tackar för hjälpen, nu blir det mycket trevligare att skriva kemilabbrapporter  :Smile: 

----------

## zeb

 *julmust wrote:*   

> bugar och tackar för hjälpen, nu blir det mycket trevligare att skriva kemilabbrapporter 

 

Inga problem  :Cool: 

Om du behöver skriva mer avancerade formler så lönar det sig att kolla in Insert->Object->Object->Formula (om jag minns rätt), med den kan man åstadkomma så snygga ekvationer att vitsordet höjs minst ett snäpp  :Smile: 

-- Zeb

----------

## ozt

mm ..men det blir jue cp om man ska öppna det på en windowsburk..typ "Could not open formula...."

----------

## qnx

Windows är cp  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ozt

jo..men det förklarar inte varför det inte kan öppna formula  :Smile: . Equation editor i windows äger iofs formula. 

Om det bara fanns equation editor till linux.....

----------

## qnx

Mmm....måste tyvärr säga att MS gör bra program trots allt. Office XP är asbra tycker jag. Den har så mycket som OpenOffice inte har =( Dessutom är den snyggare.... Och lättare att se fonter.... Men men.... Jag tänker inte köra Windows bara för det  :Very Happy: 

----------

